# Help identifying model of Louet wheel



## LillyP

I am seriously looking at this wheel but there is no model number stamped on it , is this important to know, I thought it might come in handy if I need parts in the future. Does any one recognize it , have one ? It will be my first wheel


----------



## Knitted by Nan

LillyP said:


> I am seriously looking at this wheel but there is no model number stamped on it , is this important to know, I thought it might come in handy if I need parts in the future. Does any one recognize it , have one ? It will be my first wheel


Try this link and then double click on each image individually to see if your model is there

https://www.louet.com/category/S10%20Concept/S10-Concept

It looks a bit like an S80

http://www.louet.nl/en/spinning

but I would suggest you contact Louet for more information.

https://www.louet.com/product/00/1.180/OLIVIA-S80DT-Spinning-Wheel-Unfinished

http://fibre2fabric.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/louet-s70-and-louet-s15.html
THURSDAY, 7 JUNE 2012
Louet S70 and Louet S15
I have found that images of some spinning wheels are more easily found on the internet than others. So here are two classic Louet spinning wheels that are not in production and less easily found.
On the right is an S15, made in beech with a plywood drive wheel. It was orginally finished in a thick dark varnish which you can still see on one of the bobbins on the lazy kate. I don't know how old this wheel is, I know of at least 2 previous owners and expect there were many more. It could be around 20 years old. It arrived something of a wreck and has had several new bearings, new brake band, flyer shaft, treadle connector, lazy kate and two new three-speed bobbins. I was pleased to find that Louet make all the parts I needed. The difference between this and the similar S10 model is that the S10 has a round hole in the wheel which compensates for the weight of the footman and treadle for steadier spinning.

On the left is an S70, made in solid oak. This model and the S71(identical apart from a dark varnish) were made for only a couple of years, 1983-1985.

The S70 is a very new addition to my collection, it arrived last week from an ebay seller in the Netherlands, beautifully flat packed in a fairly small box. The postage was over 20 euros and all paid for in beautiful postage stamps, I've cut this out to keep!
You can find some other photos of older Louet spinning wheels on the Low Lands Legacy website. Louet themselves only have photos of the models currently in production. More detailed information can be found on the Louet North America website.


----------



## LillyP

Knitted by Nan said:


> Try this link and then double click on each image individually to see if your model is there
> 
> https://www.louet.com/category/S10%20Concept/S10-Concept
> 
> It looks a bit like an S80
> 
> http://www.louet.nl/en/spinning
> 
> but I would suggest you contact Louet for more information.
> 
> https://www.louet.com/product/00/1.180/OLIVIA-S80DT-Spinning-Wheel-Unfinished
> 
> http://fibre2fabric.blogspot.com.au/2012/06/louet-s70-and-louet-s15.html
> THURSDAY, 7 JUNE 2012
> Louet S70 and Louet S15
> I have found that images of some spinning wheels are more easily found on the internet than others. So here are two classic Louet spinning wheels that are not in production and less easily found.
> On the right is an S15, made in beech with a plywood drive wheel. It was orginally finished in a thick dark varnish which you can still see on one of the bobbins on the lazy kate. I don't know how old this wheel is, I know of at least 2 previous owners and expect there were many more. It could be around 20 years old. It arrived something of a wreck and has had several new bearings, new brake band, flyer shaft, treadle connector, lazy kate and two new three-speed bobbins. I was pleased to find that Louet make all the parts I needed. The difference between this and the similar S10 model is that the S10 has a round hole in the wheel which compensates for the weight of the footman and treadle for steadier spinning.
> 
> On the left is an S70, made in solid oak. This model and the S71(identical apart from a dark varnish) were made for only a couple of years, 1983-1985.
> 
> The S70 is a very new addition to my collection, it arrived last week from an ebay seller in the Netherlands, beautifully flat packed in a fairly small box. The postage was over 20 euros and all paid for in beautiful postage stamps, I've cut this out to keep!
> You can find some other photos of older Louet spinning wheels on the Low Lands Legacy website. Louet themselves only have photos of the models currently in production. More detailed information can be found on the Louet North America website.


Thank you so much for your answer, I really appreciate having other brains working on my question. I did put out a query to the company last night and also spent time on google, then I put out my question for KP, my most information always comes from the members here, Thank you again , now onto more research.


----------



## spins2knit

It is an S70. No longer made. Mine was purchased over 30 years ago as a kit which I sanded, stained and put together. I love my wheel. Several years ago I had it converted to a double treadle by the same outfit where I got it. They are no longer around to buy from but most of my spinning memories are attached to this wheel and it is precious.


----------



## LillyP

Thank you, there are so many models that are close and it was hard to nail down the exact one. Thanks


spins2knit said:


> It is an S70. No longer made. Mine was purchased over 30 years ago as a kit which I sanded, stained and put together. I love my wheel. Several years ago I had it converted to a double treadle by the same outfit where I got it. They are no longer around to buy from but most of my spinning memories are attached to this wheel and it is precious.


----------



## silkandwool

I think it is an older discontinued style. Because all Louet wheels are basically the same and most
parts are interchangeable . I have an older S51 from the 1990's. I can order parts from many places.
I usually order from the Woolery in Kentucky. The parts last a long time. 
If it is all there I think you will be happy with it. I use my Louet just for plying because of the large
bobbin size.


----------



## LillyP

thank you every one: the model is a s70, I had contacted the company and they kindly got back to me with this information , parts are available if I need them and the bobbins are the same as used for model s10. Now to decide


----------



## janetec

My first (and only wheel for over 15 years) is a Louet that I purchased used from an individual. I love the large bobbins and especially the large orifice. I can spin thin yarns, thick yarns and ply until my hearts content. I hope you get as much satisfaction and joy from yours that I have gotten from mine.


----------



## LillyP

janetec said:


> My first (and only wheel for over 15 years) is a Louet that I purchased used from an individual. I love the large bobbins and especially the large orifice. I can spin thin yarns, thick yarns and ply until my hearts content. I hope you get as much satisfaction and joy from yours that I have gotten from mine.[/
> 
> Thank you, knowing that the wheel is so versatile makes the decision so much easier, I had a list of reasons why I did not want to get into spinning and it seems that I have forgotten them . I look forward to joining in the pleasure that I see spinners get from creating. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## LillyP

silkandwool said:


> I think it is an older discontinued style. Because all Louet wheels are basically the same and most
> parts are interchangeable . I have an older S51 from the 1990's. I can order parts from many places.
> I usually order from the Woolery in Kentucky. The parts last a long time.
> If it is all there I think you will be happy with it. I use my Louet just for plying because of the large
> bobbin size.


Yes it is an older model , the company said from the 70s, ans apparently the s10 bobbins interchange. I am happy to hear that the parts last a long time. It is in excellent condition and now I will have to learn a whole new language.


----------



## mama879

See just a little bit of time and you all will be spinning. lol lol Enjoy it.


----------



## bakeknitsew

I also own this wheel and I love it!! It is an Irish tension which is very easy as long as you remember to loosen the tension quite a bit especially for alpaca and angora. When I got it, I wasn't really sure but my DH took it all apart, cleaned, refinished and put back together (correctly) and works like a charm. It has given me lots of pleasure. I have a mountain of yarn to show for it.


----------



## LillyP

mama879 said:


> See just a little bit of time and you all will be spinning. lol lol Enjoy it.


Thank you, I am shaking my head already , but i will eventually get it


----------



## LillyP

bakeknitsew said:


> I also own this wheel and I love it!! It is an Irish tension which is very easy as long as you remember to loosen the tension quite a bit especially for alpaca and angora. When I got it, I wasn't really sure but my DH took it all apart, cleaned, refinished and put back together (correctly) and works like a charm. It has given me lots of pleasure. I have a mountain of yarn to show for it.


Thanks, the tension will be the trick, I have used a treadle sewing machine but the is a different ball of wax, there I could see how fast the needle was going but here , lol, all twisted up, I will get it , I will get it


----------



## janetec

Some times it helps to just ply some already spun yarn. That gives you the feel of how your treadle works and how much tension you need (or not). You could ply crochet thread just for practice without spending gobs of money.


----------



## LillyP

Thank you , good tips


janetec said:


> Some times it helps to just ply some already spun yarn. That gives you the feel of how your treadle works and how much tension you need (or not). You could ply crochet thread just for practice without spending gobs of money.


----------

